# sponsored Horse ride



## Red Rum (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a sponsored horse ride that I am doing this June.

It is for the charity Scope, the charity that helps people with cerebral palsy. Myself and 14 other people from all across the Uk are going to Spain to trek across the Pyrenees.

We will be riding Andulusians, which will be an experience in itself, as I'm riding an Irish Draught at the moment (whos a bit daft). We will be riding up to 6 hours a day, with breaks for both horse and riders but i'm a bit apprehensive about saddle sores!!! Though i'm looking forward to the gallops across the plains.

If anyone is interested in more info about the trek, please visit JustGiving - Gayatri Cook's Fundraising Page, we would all greatly appreciate it. We have to raise a certain amount of money by April, which is a bit on the daunting side.
I believe that Scope is a wonderful worthwhile cause and deserves all the support it can get.

However, the most hours I've done on horseback recently is 4hours, does anyone have any advice on how to combat...the pain that accompanies such long rides?


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

=O that sounds amazing! I'd love to do it!

But I don't have my own horse =/

And as for saddle sores, jsut think ur a cowboy and the aches will soon go hahahahaha


----------

